# String Quartet Works for a Wedding Reception



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

So, I am wanting to hire a String Quartet instead of a DJ for my wedding (whenever it happens) and am curious what you all think would be good choices to fill an hours worth of music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

One of the Haydn op. 20 "Sun" Quartets would work well; recommend no. 2.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> One of the Haydn op. 20 "Sun" Quartets would work well; recommend no. 2.


I will make a list of all the options posted in this thread and make choices!

Thanks Bulldog for your suggestion.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoyed the SQ Bulldog, how about one by Beethoven?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For Beethoven, any of the Op. 18 quartets in a major key (there are 5 of those).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

One website recommended this one by Haydn, it sounds good so far:

J. Haydn - Hob III:63 - String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 in D major


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Borodin: 2nd quartet, esp the famous Notturno 3rd movement


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I may just go with a solo pianist doing Liszt's transcription of Beethoven's 6th, which would be magnificent!

I'll take a listen haub!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

(I wish Bettina was still around, I'd ask her to perform it) .


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Is this for background music or for sitting down and listening?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Is this for background music or for sitting down and listening?


Sitting down and listening; a performance for the audience to be silent and pay attention to the glory of the music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I assumed it was background - scratch my recommendations.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I assumed it was background - scratch my recommendations.


Sorry I wasn't clear about that.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ideally I'd love to hire a full orchestra to do the 6th, but that would not be practical; Liszt's piano version would be a great second best!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, it’s not an easy transcription, get a good pianist.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Well, it's not an easy transcription, get a good pianist.


Certainly, without a doubt!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

You know, there is very remarkable version of the 6th that adds flute, violin, and cello to a piano. It's a beautiful arrangement that Hummel made. I've heard it played a couple of times but I don't know if it's recorded.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> how about one by Beethoven?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

How about this:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven: Op. 18 no.5
Then end the reception with the alternative finale to Op. 130


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> Beethoven: Op. 18 no.5
> Then end the reception with the alternative finale to Op. 130


Good pick!

I'm still liking the 6th on the piano idea, then I can also perform a piece on the piano as well.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Of course, if the guests don't know Game of Thrones, this would be wasted on them.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> How about this:


Seconded.......


----------

